# Buck stove fireplace insert with blower motor problem



## dsaslong (Oct 29, 2008)

I have an older Buck Stove fireplace insert and it has a blower motor.   It seems the blower motor does not work.  It has a 2 position switch to run all the time or on a thermostat.   I can not get the blower motor to work.   So where do I find the motor?   Do I have to pull out the insert to replace the motor?   Is there a secret cover or something?

Hope someone can help me.     Thanks      Black Walnut


----------



## gzecc (Oct 30, 2008)

You need to pull the insert. You will see it on the back side. You can get all the parts you need from http://www.servicesales.com/index2.html
Call them first they will help you ID the problem over the phone.


----------



## bsruther (Oct 30, 2008)

I just had this problem when I refurbed my Buck. My fan stopped working last season. I took it off when I refurbed the stove and removed the dust cover on the back of the fan motor. It was encrusted with creosote on the inside. Cleaned it out and it worked great. If that's your problem, it'll save you the cost of a fan.


----------



## burntime (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck, you really need the blower on an insert


----------



## hog-ark (Dec 26, 2008)

Greetings,
My stove motor quit last night. It is a Buck stove that can be used as an insert or stand alone stove. It has catalitic converter, glass door with glass panels on the angled side of the stove. I guess it could be the switch but I heard a thud when the motor stopped. Like the shaft broke on the armature and it dropped down in the housing. Really hate to pull it out. We had the correct size stainless steel pipe installed in the chimney and chimney cavity stuffed with insulation. Then the chimney was capped and the right size exhaust chimney put on the stove pipe. YOU can not believe how much better the stove performs! Never in smoke blow back in the room, no more smokey smutty smells when humid, fire burns more completely. It is so much more cleaner and comfortable than ever before. This is our 3rd insert in 37 years here. Hog-Ark


----------



## bsruther (Dec 27, 2008)

Your buck sounds like a newer one than mine. My blower went out recently after thinking I had it fixed. I should have known better, since the stove is probably almost 30 years old.
I need to order a new blower motor monday, so I'm going to have to yank the stove out again soon. last week when it was really cold I rigged up a makeshift blower which gave me about 60% of the normal blower heat. It kept the house nice and warm though.


----------



## Hillbilly (Dec 27, 2008)

On my model 51 Buck Stove the blower is on the front left side. No need to to pull the insert to replace the blower. My stove is about 15 years old.


----------

